
Cancer fears could prevent Google Glass from ever becoming a phone - Lightning
http://qz.com/57312/cancer-fears-could-prevent-google-glass-from-ever-becoming-a-phone/
======
mtgx
Can Bluetooth do that, though?

I also heard some fears about their "bone conduction" for audio (i.e. may make
you deaf in the long term). But I don't know how true any of it is. I hope
Google is the taking health issues very seriously.

------
OGinparadise
Google can counter with: Google Glasses are unlikely cause cancer. Let us
repeat it, Google Glasses are unlikely cause cancer.

;)

I for one, would not wear them regularly, even if they were useful and
stylish. By the time research comes in, it might be too late for many.

